# Can i use XFX Radeon HD 6670 with iBall LPE/LPS 223-400 (250 W) power supply?



## BHU5HAN (Oct 23, 2011)

_Additional Deatils:_
*Processor:* AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (running at 3.4Ghz)
*Motherboard:* GIGABYTE GA-880GM-USB3L
*Ram:* Transcend DDR3 4GB 1333Mhz
*Power Supply:* iBall LPE/LPS 223-400 (250 W) power supply

Can i use XFX Radeon HD 6670 with iBall LPE/LPS 223-400 (250 W) power supply?


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2011)

Short answer is no. Get at least a Corsair CX 400W or FSP Saga 500W. Don't get desi brands like iBall, VIP, etc or even Cooler Master eXtreme series. No matter what anyone says.

That CPU is quite a power hog. Get a powerful PSU.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 23, 2011)

@ *OP* - I'm with *Krow* on this one. Looking at your CPU its better to go for a 500W PSU from a reputed brands(and please don't include VIP,iBall,Zebronics..in reputed brands) & refrain from getting a CM extreme.


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

@ Op - if you have not bought the gfx card yet then don't buy XFX gfx card - they have serous build quality issues.

For The PSU get FSP Saga II 400 @ 1.9k or Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.2k.


----------



## BHU5HAN (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you very much for the info. Now, my question is are all PSU's one-size-fits-all, I mean, can I just buy a 500W PSU, plug it in and go? Or do I have to configure my PC somehow to accept the increased power? And, of course, are they all the same physical size, as it will need to fit in the same slot the old one came from.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2011)

yep, you can easily install a new PSU and don't need to configure any settings to accept the increased power 

The new PSu might be bit bigger/longer than the one you currently have but it will fit easily in most standard cabinets - don't need to worry too much about this.

BTW, what cabinet do you have - is the PSu located on the Top or Bottom of the cabinet ??


----------



## BHU5HAN (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm having iBall i2061 cabinet, it has PSu on top, can my cabinet support eXtreme Power Plus 500W?
I intend to buy the Radeon HD 6670, cause i thought that without any extra power supply i can easily plug Radeon HD 6670 and play almost every game in low-mid settings. If you know any better GPU+PSu under 10K, please suggest me.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 25, 2011)

if ur intending to spend 10K then 6770+Fsp SII500 is the one to get also avoid that CM psu Fsp is much better & cheaper


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

eXtreme Power Plus 500W is a bad PSU. 
Get fsp saga II 500W.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 25, 2011)

BHU5HAN said:


> I'm having iBall i2061 cabinet, it has PSu on top, can my cabinet support eXtreme Power Plus 500W?



Dude check out the 3rd post!! I've clearly mentioned not to get Extreme Series.


----------



## BHU5HAN (Oct 25, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> Dude check out the 3rd post!! I've clearly mentioned not to get Extreme Series.


CM = Cooler Master  Sorry, i thought CM is another brand and cooler master is good at PSU's, but as you all suggest i've decided to go for MSI Radeon HD 6770 + FSP Saga II 500W, what will be the cost?


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2011)

MSI HD6770 will cost 6.8k and FSP Saga II 500 costs 2.3k


----------

